# which intake?



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

Hey guys, even though we can count the amount of intakes that are out for our car on one hand, which intake would you get.
Evo Intake System is $300 with free shipping and gives approx. 7 whp & 10 ft/lb of torque.
ABD Racing LAN Pipe Intake System is $300 plus shipping. Not sure on the gains but it says at their web site not legal for use on pollution controlled vehicles. race use only. 
LNT Intake, no exact price of yet but crazy gains. Over 20 hp i belive i read. No clue as to when it will be finished either. 
VW Parts MTL CAI is $ 250 plus shipping but their web site says currently under development though. Not sure of gains.
Carbonio MK5 2.5L Intake, $ 270 plus shipping. Don't know exact gains but i thouht i remeber seeing a dyno chart of around 15 hp. 
Any ways just wondering which intake you would purchase factoring money, performance, availability, and reliability. Thnx for any advice guys.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

i am DEFINITELY holding out for the LNT... with the gains they're seeing and the expected $200 base price (plus special GB pricing at launch), it's a no-brainer for me.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

yeah i know but it seems like i've been waiting forever, if it were out right i'd purchase it definitly but i'm just kinda tired of waiting. But it is hard to purchase anything else with their gains from the dyno chart they released.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

does anyone happen to have a clue when the LNT is scheduled to be released?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_does anyone happen to have a clue when the LNT is scheduled to be released?

can i just ask a stupid question?
how are they getting more than 2x what everyone else is getting... ive boiled it down to a filter on a stick yea...and i understand smoother insides, less bends mean less restriction yadda yadda...but the carbonio doesnt seem to have any real kinds imo...how can that only get like 7 and the lnt get 20? and ive yet to see a picture of the lnt..anyone wanna help me out.. my site use is limited at work


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_
and ive yet to see a picture of the lnt..anyone wanna help me out.. my site use is limited at work










_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_A few pics of the prototype. The final piece will be made in plastic. 


























_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_
can i just ask a stupid question?
how are they getting more than 2x what everyone else is getting... ive boiled it down to a filter on a stick yea... ...but the carbonio doesnt seem to have any real kinds imo...how can that only get like 7 and the lnt get 20?

here is the LNT dyno plot...

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ask and you shall recieve...
**177*hp **204*tq crank
*_Using the standard 15% drivetrain loss when converting from whp & wtq to crank hp & tq (because some people don't understand whp)_









if the 15% correction is not used (this would give wheel hp) the LNT gains would be iqual to:
**155.47*hp **178.01*tq wheel
hope this helps...


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

thanks for the help... looks pretty solid... i guess i just kind of dont understand how theyr getting so much more than everyone else... im not doubting their abilities...just trying to be an informed consumer before i spend all my $$$ haha


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

yeah all the other intakes are producing right around 10 and this one is over 20, definitly no saying i don't want 20 more hp but the fact that its producing so much and has taken so long kinda makes you worry. But definitly appreciate LNT for all they've done in trying to get this intake right and not selling us something that will trip a CEL or something. Just hope this thing can get done soon.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

I have vowed no new parts til the end of July. If the LNT monster isn't alive by then I may just go Carbonio or even VF Engineering if it's available. 
Here's an updated LNT product pic


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

yeah carbonio is starting to seem to be the safest bet with it being proven and no CEL's that i've seen recently, but with my luck as soon as i purchase Carbonio, LNT will release their and have some really low group buy, iunno wut to do. Thnx for the updated pic though.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: which intake? (cbrabbit)*

Carbonio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

might as well take the vwpartsmtl intake off the list. He (max) has stopped producing the intakes because he is focusing in on night school/military. I have the intake and I dynoed before and after to see the gains. 5peak hp but 12hp at 3100rpm. 15tq as well final numbers were 140hp/170tq. I have the dyno sheet somewhere around here. The problem with this intake though is the CEL. I'm ok with it though. I've learned that I should wait and see what happens with these new products coming out.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

tht sux about one less intake and your CEL, hopefully some other companies will get involved soon because we definitly need a better intake than what comes with it stock. Still curious as to see what they did different with the intake on the 08's.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

any one know if their are gonna b any new intakes at waterfest?


----------



## docs jetta (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

I purchased and installed the carbonio cai no cels but did not appreciate the difficulty of inspecting and or cleaning of the filter. You have to remove your front drivers side wheel and inner wheel well, I decided to blow more money and purchased the evo cai, its a much easier install and the filter sits right up there easy to see and remove.As far as performance they both seem equal to my butt dyno.(and no cels from evo either) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
carbonio intake








EVO intake










_Modified by docs jetta at 9:43 AM 7-21-2007_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (docs jetta)*

Ordered my Evo a few days ago. I like it best too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

Picked up the VF Engineering intake at Waterfest.


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (TimboAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimboAA* »_Picked up the VF Engineering intake at Waterfest. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

keep us updated with how they perform, hopefully you guys won't have any CEl's. Good luck with the intakes.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

i think im going with the carbonio. i need money first though


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: which intake? (cbrabbit)*

get the carbino. me and a friend just put one on his rabbit and its freaking great. the sound and power gains are definatly worth ever penny







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

nut box i have this strange feeling your stalking me...
::looks around::
you have posted last in my 5 top recent threads haha jk


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (TimboAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimboAA* »_Picked up the VF Engineering intake at Waterfest. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be getting one of theirs.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

I want the Evo intake, because of the Minnesota winters. With a CAI it would get Salt and liquid salt in a CAI and mess everthing up. If I lived in a warmer weather state it would work(CAI).


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (debo0726)*

i live in illinois, chi-town, what should i do? my cousin form arizona tunes dubs alot and she said to go with a CAI.. from exp'ed driver tuner what should i get regardless of money but will be the perfect fit?


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_I want the Evo intake, because of the Minnesota winters. With a CAI it would get Salt and liquid salt in a CAI and mess everthing up. If I lived in a warmer weather state it would work(CAI).

i saw this http://www.knfilters.com/snowmobile.htm. It reduces the likelyhood of water, salts... being sucked up from the road. The only way of getting hydrolock with the sock on the filter is if you drive through a puddle at the same level as the filter.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

not a bad idea...


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (rishsn)*

No, it looks like a great idea. But messing around with it ever change of the season. The short ram is for me, had them in my past VW's and they worked great.


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

ha didnt even notice. sorry ill leave you alone


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

haha im just playing man its all good...


----------



## rafdiaz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Where do you find LNT info?*

Ok, so I hear all the hype about the LNTcai but this is the only place I can find any literature. Where do you find information about this and where do you go to buy one?


----------

